# $6.99 music only package never came to be?



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I recall during the talks of a merger, that there would be an XM $6.99 music only package. On the XM site I only see a $9.99 music only package, but at that price they take away XM radio online.


----------



## KCCardsfan (Apr 18, 2007)

It was stated before the approved merger that there would be a $6.99 pick 50 a la carte package. All the articles I read now say only that 'They'll also offer an à la carte option, allowing subscribers to pick and choose only the channels they prefer to receive' and that there is a 3 year price freeze on packages.

http://www.forbes.com/2008/07/26/sa...h-cx_bw_0726xmsirius.html?feed=rss_popstories

From another article: Sirius and XM also have promised to include a limited "a la carte" offering that would be available within three months of the close of the deal and allow listeners to pay only for the channels they want to receive. The $6.99 price seems to have disappeared.

http://www.nydailynews.com/money/20...merger_of_xm_and_sirius.html?print=1&page=all


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

IndyMichael said:


> I recall during the talks of a merger, that there would be an XM $6.99 music only package. On the XM site I only see a $9.99 music only package, but at that price they take away XM radio online.


And if you look closely, not all music channels are included in the "Mostly Music" package.


----------



## ThunderRoad (May 13, 2006)

As you mentioned, I couldn't find anything on XM's site. However, at Sirius' site, they have an ala carte page up http://www.sirius.com/packages/alacarte . I'm assuming the reason it's on one website and not the other, is because the Sirius ala carte radios are on the market, while XM's aren't (could be mistaken about that). The previously linked page mentions the ala carte radios. I'm sure once the XM ala carte radios hit the market, they'll have an ala carte page on their website as well.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Must have been a little white lie to get the merger to pass :yesman: I'm going to be very surprised if Sirius XM makes it with the way things are going in the country now money wise. They have had a lot of Red Ink for years, but right now is the worse possible time to have Red Ink.


----------

